# New labs!



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

This is going to be long long post. But boy oh boy do I need some help. Just got back from mayo clinic. P.S. They're amazing.

So here's what I found out. I'm iron deficiency anemic, I'm positive for both genes for celiac. I'm majorly deficient in calcium and vitamin d, despite being heavily supplemented. I take 100,000 units of ergocalicitrol a week and 2500mg of elemental calcium a day!

I also tested Positive for elevated levels of cortisol in my urine.

Here's all the results

Hemoglobin 11.7 12.0-15.5
Hematocrit 36.8 34.9-44.5
Erthyhrocytes 4.74 3.5-5.03
MCV 77.5 81.6-98.3 
RBC distribution width 15.6 11.9-15.0
Leukocytes 7.3 3.5-10.5
Platelet count 271 150-450

Sed rate 23 0-24
Folate 7.3 ( no range given)
Iron 35 36-145

No ranges given for vit. D. Although all are flagged from the lab and by the dr. As low. 
Hydroxy d2 9.1
Hydroxy d3 15
Vitamin d hydroxy total 24

Sodium 142 135-145 
Potassium 4.0 3.6-5.2
Calcium 7.1 8.9-10.0
Phosphorus 2.5 2.5-4.5
Glucose 89 70-100 
Alk phosphatase 93 37-98
AST 14 8-43

TSH 0.06
Thyroxine free 2.0
Testosterone total 21 8-60 
Parathyroid hormone 24 15-65 ( marked as abnormal) even though I'm in range they feel my transplant is partially failing or not working properly. My numbers continue to slide downward. 

Creatinine, S .8. .6-1.1
Creatine kinase 70 38-176

24 hour urine cortisol. 60 4-24

They highly suspect celiac. Going for a biopsy very soon. Also going to have a
Dexamethasone suppression test I'll keep everyone posted. Thoughts, comments are greatly appreciated. I've felt absolutely horrendous for months, fatigue, wired and tired, major weight gain( despite on a heavily restricted diet of 1500 calories a day and a nutritionist) Takes all my energy to make it through work. I think I'm on the right track... But seriously, has anyone ever heard of someone having there entire endocrine system being busted at once? End rant. <3


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

your calcium level is really low. My calcium level after surgery was 4.7 mg / dl, and now my level is 9.77 mg / dl taking 5000 IU of vitamin D3, 333 mg magnesium and 200 mg of calcium citrate per day. Magnesium works really well, I recommend you take it at bedtime.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Isn't there a disorder called polyendocrine deficiency syndrome? Maybe that is what's going on.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

Miguel. Thanks for the response. I am on major doses of calcium and vit d. 2500 mg of calcium a day and 100,000 mg of vit d a week.

Levels still remain low because of suspected celiac. So frusterating.

And thanks sleepy lady! I'll check out that disorder.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimberllee said:


> This is going to be long long post. But boy oh boy do I need some help. Just got back from mayo clinic. P.S. They're amazing.
> 
> So here's what I found out. I'm iron deficiency anemic, I'm positive for both genes for celiac. I'm majorly deficient in calcium and vitamin d, despite being heavily supplemented. I take 100,000 units of ergocalicitrol a week and 2500mg of elemental calcium a day!
> 
> ...


Not a surprise after all you have been through w/ the cancer and the RAI etc.. I am so sorry to hear all this but the good news is I do think it is all "fixable!" I really do.

You may have to change your diet and do some other things but I do see you enjoying good health. It will take a while. Expect about 18 months for total healing.

What has the doctor at Mayo suggested you do? What protocul are you to engage in and follow?


----------

